# glock 43



## danv1 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just shot my new 43 for the first time and the slide would not remain open after the last shot. is it a matter of me not cleaning it enough before shooting it for the first time, or is there some break in required?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It's possible. I always give a new gun a good cleaning. You don't have to take all the way down. I always at least field strip and use some of that spray type cleaner. Then lube per instruction. Over lubing a Glock can cause an issue. If that don't work you may have to contact glock. It is also a small pistol make sure you grip isn't interfering with slide release.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Its a small frame. Make sure your hand is not on the slide. I have a average male sized hand. I have shot my trainers G43. I really do not like it. It is just too small for me!


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

danv1 said:


> I just shot my new 43 for the first time and the slide would not remain open after the last shot. is it a matter of me not cleaning it enough before shooting it for the first time, or is there some break in required?


I've never had *any* type of failure with my G 43. I shoot very well with it and it is my favorite.

I did have some failure to feed, stove pipes, and the slide not locking back the first time I shot my G 42. This was with the first two magazines only. The first few rounds I shot were Blazer. After the first two magazines I changed ammo and have never had any type of failure and the slide has never failed to lock back again. Ammo may not be the problem but it is worth trying another ammo.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

danv1 said:


> I just shot my new 43 for the first time and the slide would not remain open after the last shot. is it a matter of me not cleaning it enough before shooting it for the first time, or is there some break in required?


If you put an empty magazine in the unloaded gun, and manually pull back the slide fully rearward, does it lock back? If so, it may be that you're riding the slide catch lever (as said above) while shooting or it could be ammo related. If you want to eliminate riding the slide catch, shoot it with your left hand only, assuming your right handed.

Clean it, lube it as directed in the manual and try shooting it again - check back with the results, I'm curious what you learn.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

While on the G43 subject pearce now makes a +1 extension. I bought 2 and they work great. My 43 is now 7+1. I also really like my 43 no issues.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

many times it is a very tight,new magazine that causes this issue.load the mags up and leave them for 7-10 days(unless in use) and see if that helps


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't spray lube the slide, you will get oil in the firing pin channel. Too much lube can cause ftf and fte issues. Follow the manual as far as lube. I clean the slide with Denatured alcohol and Q-tips to clean the assembly gunk off the slide. Go on Lone Wolff Distributors web site. They have a bunch of info on how to run your Glock. Good Shooting! ammo could also be the issue. jmho


----------



## danv1 (Sep 3, 2016)

after another trip to the range , i paid careful attention to my grip and made a conscience effort to keep my thumb clear of the slide release . no problem. shot a hundred rounds , no problems of any kind. now does any one have any recommendations of a quality mag extension?


----------



## tahmail (Apr 25, 2015)

The Pearce+1's work well at a good price.


----------

